# Ipod Classic 160 Go à un super prix



## smicaud (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Une petite info pour les plus rapide et les Varois surtout.
Carrefour Grand Var propose le IPod Classic 160Go noir à....  219 euros (moins cher que le 80 Go qui lui est a 249Euros)
Erreur ou pas il faut faire vite il en reste 7 ou 8 (j'en ai pris 2)
Voila a priori pas trouvable dans d'autres Carrouf (Mayol à Toulon ne propose pas la promo) mais qui sait, tentez chez vous si vous êtes hors secteur.
Profitez vite et bien


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2008)

Après le iTouch pas cher, le iPod pas cher, Carrefour attention


----------



## Alycastre (9 Juin 2008)

smicaud a dit:


> Une petite info pour les plus rapide et les Varois surtout.
> Carrefour Grand Var propose le IPod Classic 160Go noir à....  219 euros (moins cher que le 80 Go qui lui est a 249Euros)



J'habite à un quart d'heure.... mais j'ai la flemme d'aller voir ...


----------

